# Asus Crosshair IV und Debian



## DragonTEC (20. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich steh grad irgendwie ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch.. folgendes Problem:

Ich wollt auf meinem neuen Rechner (mit Asus Crosshair IV) n Debian installieren.. also netinstall stick fertig gemacht, gebootet, ging soweit auch alles gut, allerdings bin ich, bzw. das setup, gescheitert als es darum ging, das LAN des Mainboards zu erkennen.. bei ner netinstall ziemlich blöd ohne net 

dacht ich mir, okkaayy, brennste halt mal wieder ne install DVD.. also image gezogen, gebrannt, rein, installiert.. wieder keine netzwerkkarte.. 

hab dann etwas recherchiert: Die netzwerkkarte wird wohl erst ab kernel 2.6.33 unterstützt.. nun kommen die deb installs (selbst testing) nur mit 2.6.28 oder max. 32.. 2.6.33 is dagegen noch nich mal in unstable sondern nur als experimental verfügbar..

dacht ich mir, guckste mal weiter.. hab dann auch fedora sourcen des treibers des LANs gefunden (Marvell 8059 auf der Marvell HP) und wollt die compilen.. nach mühsamem gcc-inkl.-aller-abhängigkeiten-pakete per stick auf den Rechner ziehen aktion lief das dann auch halb, allerdings isser irgendwann mit nem modpost fehler ausgestiegen.. hat ohne ein erstes aptitude dist-upgrade also alles kein spaß gemacht..

Daher meine Frage: Kann ich ein Crosshair IV unter Linux tatsächlich nur mit mehrtägigem Konfigurationsaufwand betreiben, oder gibts da auch einen einfacheren Weg?


----------



## Bauer87 (20. September 2010)

Debian ist halt eine Distribution mit sehr „bewährter“ Software, dass du die neuen Treiber nicht so einfach für eine andere Kernelversion kompilieren kannst, sollte eigentlich auch recht klar sein. Wenn du unbedingt Debian benutzen willst, kannst du dir nen Vanilla-Kernel kompilieren. Alternativ benutzt du halt irgendwas mit nem aktuelleren Kernel – es gibt ja schon 2.6.35.


----------



## DragonTEC (20. September 2010)

naja, so einfach ist das nun auch nicht.. das soll ja im endeffekt n xen hypervisor werden (@Bauer: du kennst ja meinen anderen Threat), und der aktuellste debian xen kernel is ein 2.6.32er.. und in ein experimental kernel einen experimental hypervisor einzukompilieren sind mir etwas zu viele fehlerquellen.. daher würde ich das gern vermeiden..


----------



## Bauer87 (20. September 2010)

Der 2.6.25.4 ist schon stable, nur nicht Teil von Debian Stable. Neben einem aktuellen Kernel (samt passendem Treiber) ist wohl eine zusätzlich gesteckte Netzwerkkarte die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## dot (20. September 2010)

Viele andere Moeglichkeiten hast du eigentlich wirklich nicht.

i) Eine 2Eu Realtek Karte einbauen die man eigentlich immer in der Wuehlkiste hat, damit du an das Netzwerk kommst.
   a) Entweder danach die NIC weiter nutzen.
   b) Beim Kernel auf unstable gehen oder einen eigenen Vanilla aufziehen
ii) Unter der LiveCD einen eigenen Kernel basteln / das Modul nachkompilieren. Hast du ja scheinbar schon mit allen Schwierigkeiten probiert...

Hatte das gleiche Problem damals auch mit dem Asus p5q Pro *narf*


----------

